# anyone from ammanford area?



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hello, i'm just starting the process of icsi at lwc swansea. No idea of anything else really. we've had to wait a year for NHS treatment and year is up end of June so hopfully won't be long.


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Juls, meant to say hi on the other thread yesterday... I'm in Ammanford, new to the area been here since end of feb having moved down from scarborough for my husbands job. We're hoping to start treatment sometime in next couple of months, awaiting blood results and can then book dh pesa/tesa.
If you're looking for someone to chat with and meet up i'm always free as been unable to secure myself a job as yet.

xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi both, I'm from near Llanelli, but I work just outside ammanford. We are with IVF Wales in Cardiff and are waiting to start ICSI in about a years time.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Sounds like we are in similar situations. We moved down from london 4 years ago after getting married. I'm from here but dh is a londoner. I have no idea what the abreviations pesa/tesa stand for- not long found this site but it is beginning to get compulsive- other people in the same situation. I've been quite patient till now but with the year waiting list fast approaching i'm getting quite itchy to get started.


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Juls,
pesa/tesa very basically is surgical sperm retrieval. The blood results due back will hopefully give an indication of dh sperm production and the type of retrieval therefore needed. 
We're having to go private due to dh already having children and then having a vasectomy. DH was very good about the reversal although he was bruised, swollen and in alot of discomfort for a good few weeks but isn't keen to have another reversal without knowing if he's even making sperm, so i guess our plan is for icsi and then await result and make further plans if needed. I don't think he's nervous about this op but then he hasn't done any research into it, and is one of these people who just get it done and get on with it.
Am going to wait til monday then call lwc to see if results are in.

xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Auntie kerrie -Sounds complicated, but is amazing what they can do!poor man sounds like he's been really through it. I don't think my dh has any idea about his process. He'll be great though- i hope! I need to get in contact with lwc- they are really slow getting back to me with a first appointment with them. We've had all the blood tests and semen analysis under gynae at the hospital but no looking at my eggs etc. the minimum wait of a year is up end of june and they said treatment should start straight away.
Have you looked at the clinic in turkey- same price as here and better statistics. I might look into this after nhs treatment.


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all, I am from down ur way and am havin treatment at LWC.Auntie Kerry I think I replied to u on the south glam thread !!!!!! I think this site just reminds us that there are lots of other people in the same situation !!!


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Juls - i have started looking at clinics abroad but only briefly and haven't mentioned to dh yet, i've seen one called scan health in Norway which seems to be cheaper and flights with ryan air really cheap... will do the first (and last hopefully) treament here and then look around i guess...

Hi Georgey, welcome to this new thread, have seen you on lwc thrread, theres a couple of us here now, I could do with meeting some people if anyones up for it....?

xx


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , yes have been on the south glam site, re LWC. Popped into clinic today so they could run through first injection with me as it has been so long since i did this last time , 2 yrs ago was told today !!! Still hate injections and still think they're not fun and i reckon the needles have got bigger and longer, I was told today I was imagining things !!!!!


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Georgy- welcome to this thread. Good luck with your treatment. Hopefully we can offer each other support. i don't know how i'm going to give myself an injection, it seems wrong to want to hurt myself, but i'll do anything that anyone asks if there's a good outcome.

Auntie Kerry- i'm really new to this and a little shy but it would be good to meet up.

Emma - Llaneli is close enough, why did you choose cardiff?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

have you all signed this petition?

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/eform-sign-petition.htm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if anyone ever wants a meet up in carmarthen im up for it


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi juls, thanks for that, yes it would be good to have some extra support and to be able to talk through things with people


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Obviously I'm up for a meet, need to get meeting people and making friends!
I don't mind where or when though next week will be a bit difficult as have grandparents visiting.
Juls don't worry I've not been to a meet up before and also get shy, even if I'm not feeling particularly shy right now lol.
Where is everyone?

xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

I go to a really good reflexologist in carmarthen so maybe could meet there some time after i have a session. i love it - she is soo good, i always feel positive after. 
Ammanford is not really a big place anymore. Maybe week after next would be good to meet in ammanford. if anyone interested.

How's the issue with the needles coming along? going to be ok?
Sorry can't remember who said what but i will get better!
Juls


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

oh and what is down regging? Sounds painful!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will keep an eye on this and if i am free i will come too

ivf wales girls have a meet up once a month in bridgend if anyone fancies it


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hope you are all doing ok. 
Good luck with the acu Kara. I do reflexology do you think there is much difference?

Juls


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

so who's up for a meet then?

I'm thinking early next week, I don't mind where or when though daytime pref but if not eve is fine too. Am happy to travel to carmarthen, llanelli or if anyone wants to coem to Ammanford thats fine also. I don't really know of good places, but somewhere like w'spoons or yates could be good... ideas?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry girls i am busy the start of next week

juls thanks for the luck it went really well

girls on the 28th may we are having a meet up at the harvester in bridgend if anyone fancies it let me know?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

I'm ok for a meet next week. Would have to be evening though for me. Ammanford would be good. How about the mountain gate in Tycroes or The great western?
Kerry - hows things with you?
Kara- will look what i'm doing on the date. Sounds like a good support network  you've got.
georgy hope all ok with you!


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Kara doesn't have to be beginning of week, have just had my grandparents here and am yearning for some younger conversations with people who get what i'm talking about.lol.
Haven't been to mountain gate before so that sounds good. What about weds/thurs eve?

As for me treatment wise, all the blood results are back but still waiting on smear test result which was taken 6-7 weeks ago now, seems like a long wait though I guess if something was wrong they would have gotten back sooner.

Georgey where are you? How are you getting on with the needles?

xx


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all I am still here , a week into my down reg injections
, next week to go again, the good thing bein it is bank holiday !!! Hope u are all ok x x x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hello all - hope you had a good weekend. 

I am struggling to lose the last few pounds. I need to find meals with less carbs!!
Thursday eve sounds ok for mountain gate. 
Glad injections are not too bad georgy.


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Juls sorry never got back to you about tonight, my parents and niece decided to descend a day early so hadn't time to contact you. Am still really up for meeting though.

On another note, we've booked the pesa/tese for 2nd july, were thinking of sooner but dh work alot bit hectic at moment so will hold off   . Also had a chat with our GP and she's going to put it to the other partners and practice manager about funding our drugs which would be a massive saving if was possible!

How is everyone getting on?

xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Kerry- July 2 will come along really quickly - the drugs funding would be a real help eh! Just need to keep busy and think positive. I'm away this week coming but maybe rain check for the following week. 

Georgey-  hope you are ok- right in the middle of it!! Thinking of you too


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hope all are ok!!

Kara- hope scan went ok today?!


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Just a check in - all gone quiet here.

Hope you are all ok- lets try to meet up soon eh!

Juls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls

you know my news which is proper gutting

girls ivf wales girls are having another meet on the 18th June at sarn, bridgend if anyone fancies it


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

oh kara- i feel gutted for you! I have only been on this for a month but i feel you give so much to other people- you really deserve your time!! I wish i could say something to help but i can't even think of any words. All i know is you seem like a very strong, determined lady and you need to keep that strength. 

you live in carmarthen area dont you? If you do and fancy trying my reflexologist just let me know.
I've not had tx yet but she does fill me with confidence- maybe try something new.

Sending you all the positivity in the world!!!

Juls x


----------

